# if you fish in destin in the gulf(kayak)



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

two lives were almost lost today due to the stupidity of a captain of a pairasail boat. the boat missed a first time yaker by three feet that was with me and nick(musthavesaltair). be on the water guys and gals, its a big ocean and their is some idiots on the water, the kid never even turned around to see us, never turned, it was after he passed us he realized what had happened, didnt even come say sorry or anything, just kept going. tackle was lost, as well as rods and reels from the scramble to try and get out of the way. luckaly i was about 100ft away retying my sabiki so i whitnessed the whole ordeal. afterwards, we went to the coast guard and talked to fwc, they are filing a report and that company has a hefty fine coming their way as well as maybe a civil suit from nick and eric from lost fishing gear. this was truely a near miss when you talk about a 36ft boat coming within 3feet of a kayak at full speed. somebody was watchin out for us upstairs today, glad it was only stuff lost and not lives. just be on your watch, just tryin to warn everyone, tight lines.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Amen, someone was being watched over


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Damn Josh that sucks somebody will be getting license revoked for sure sorry to hear about the tackle they will get all of it back and more and u still haven't hit me up for some kings!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Pretty scary.......we had the same thing happen to us offshore last weekend. a 45+ ft sportfisher of some type came within 50 foot of our 23' boat at full speed!!!! captain had his head down, looking at something on the flybridge....never even saw us until he passed us and heard the swearing!!! Ran right over our bouy....lucky for us we had already retrieved our divers a few minutes before. Boat was moving so fast that the stern was burried so deep - we couldn't even see the name! Just goes to show that you really have to look out for yourself......lawsuits don't bring back lives!


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Glad you guys are ok...hope they nail them... I thinnk I might have to get a disposable air horn.


----------



## musthavesaltair (Mar 26, 2010)

I still have a few choice of words and actions to give that guy. I honesty think if me and Eric could have gotten to him I don't think he would be able to drive a boat or even walk. I know accidents happen everyday but plain stupidity is another thing. I really hope that he looses his captains license and he pays for the items that were lost. I know he has to pay for them but in all honesty will he? I doubt it. But like you said, thankfully Eric and I are ok. Just got wet from his hull splash and a memory I think we will always remember. Hey Josh, I got a grouper, I got a grouper, I got a grouper hey hey hey hey!!! Lol. And now we are officially sitting in fourth in kayak wars. See you tomorrow for some bass and bream fishing in the lake. And guess what, there are no motors allowed so I think we are safe.


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

kid was probally our drinking.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

If you have been reading the other forums on here about boat capsizings and gear lost, you had the duty of taking the boats info and calling maring patrol immediately when going in ashore and reporting him. This would have resulted in the probability of a necessary report, citation and making the news so that all other boaters would be warned about reckless boat handling. You would likely had gotten insurance money to replace the fish equipement in a small settlement.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

I fishes off Destin on Sunday and saw a parasail boat near the Henderson Beach Inn - an area I have never seen them operate in before. He was retrieving parasailors very near the beach and was operating in an area I was yaking and several jet skis (another issue for another post) were buzzing around. He didn't seem to pay me much attention but luckily he was at a slow speed. He did later blast off at full throttle about 60 yards away when he began his next ride. It was a darker blue hulled boat. Does this sound like the same boat?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

might be smart to put some kind of flag or marker on your kayak that can be seen up high. In any kind of seas over 1-2 feet it would be extremly hard to see a kayak, especially in the trough of the wave. I'm with you though, those dicks will come 20 feet from my boat when they do see it. The seas blaster guy almost caught an ass whooping the other day almost backing rite into me. I have a buddy that works on one and I know he doesn't have a captians licence, not sure sure what the laws are on that.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*You got the idiots on the water thing right. Last Sunday I went out to meet up with some friends east of Juanas to do some wakeboarding and got out earlier then everyone else so went a bit further east while we waited to fish for a while.*

*When we got word everyone was out my Youngest Son asked if I could pull him over on the wakeboard, so I get in route with him behind me and I see a boat coming from the NW of the ICW in a path that should have led them well in front of us with no problem. But NO they got directly in front of us and then started running in circles. I tried to turn away from them but they would just change thier direction and get right in front of me again. This went on till I had no choice but to stop and pick my son up and move on down away from that jerk off. You can't escape stupid.:thumbdown:*

*Forgot to mention this guy had a very , very young little girl on a tube behind him with no life vest as well. Super smart.!!!*


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

even if we had flags the guy wouldnt have seen us, he never looked the whole time. and it was fairly calm. and yea it was the same boat your talkin about, dockside watersports


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

this is nothing new. i come down the Destin several times a year and usually stay in Miramar beach. the parasail boat that operates from the Pompano Joe's area is just as bad and may be the same boat your guys are talking about. I have had him stare at me while driving within 20 yards at full speed while 3 of us were kayak fishing....after he went by we went about a 1/4 mile out further to get out of his way and when he came back he changed course to do the same damn thing... as he went by i threw my arms up to say "what the hell." he just stare and kept going...i know it is a big ocean but come on. 


i have had the same occurrences with them on several occasions!


----------

